

Revenge Porn Website Operater Convicted in San Diego - jacquesm
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/baab03c0882f43518fe185080bb1887f/revenge-porn-website-operator-convicted-san-diego

======
hga
Here's another bad end for such an operator; Ken White of Popehat explains
why, while it's not a criminal sentence, it's nonetheless very bad:
[https://www.popehat.com/2015/01/29/the-feds-reach-a-
settleme...](https://www.popehat.com/2015/01/29/the-feds-reach-a-settlement-
with-craig-brittain-revenge-pornster-and-extortionist-behind-is-anyone-down/)

~~~
maxerickson
Do you mean severe? Bad has ambiguous connotations (edit to clarify: I mean
that in a straightforward way, not critically).

FTC sanctions aren't necessarily an end, I remember watching Matt Lauer glad
hand Kevin Trudeau
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Trudeau](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Trudeau)
) on the Today show several years after he had been banned from selling
products through infomercials (thus forcing him to sell free speech, books).
It was one of those things where you realize that the people on TV aren't
embarrassed about anything, because Lauer should have been mortified.

~~~
hga
White makes a convincing case that the guy will now be unemployable, which for
me goes the extra distance from severe to bad.

